# Gear Details is back in your user profile.



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

You can now add, and view members' gear details in their profiles on the far right tab.







To add your info, pick "Edit your details" in the UserCP. Note that it doesn't parse line breaks, so please format your lists using commas,


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Variant (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeaaaahhhh.


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for this. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

I just had to figure out how to do it. It actually displays in the About Me tab too, until I figure out how to get it out of there. 

[action=Chris]are good vB admin[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks Chris


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 22, 2008)

You're the best adminishredder ever Chris!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 24, 2008)




----------

